# interfac midi/usb



## Daniss1 (Dic 10, 2009)

Postee otro tema con este motivo y me lo mandaron a moderacion por estar repetido pero no encontre el otro tema, me gustaria que alguien me diga cual es.
De todas formas, pongo mi aporte, lo he encontrado por internet y no se si funciona pero en breve me pongo ha construirlo y os digo.
Un saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 10, 2009)

Si mal no recuerdo, posteaste dos veces el mismo tema y los eliminaron ambos... Por normas del Foro no puedes hacer eso. Te sugiero que envies aqui un mensaje indicando cual era tu consulta original o este hilo quedará dificil de seguir...

En cuanto al circuito adjunto esta muy interesante pero con qué dispositivo USB se puede usar ?. Saludos.


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 10, 2009)

Solo postee una vez el tema y primero use el buscador y no encontre nada.
De todas formas el circuito es para conectar un equipo con salida midi (en mi caso un kurceil pc5) a un ordenador, sirve para controlar diversos parametros pero yo lo quiero para grabar midis con cubase, fl studio, reason.... pues envia la nota midi y luego le asignas un sonido, no se si con esto respondo a tu pregunta.
En cuanto pruebe el circuito lo cuelgo y os digo.
Un saludo


----------



## facho92 (May 30, 2011)

y...? funca?
yo tambien quiero un midi usb para conectar el teclado a la pc.


----------



## Deme (Ago 26, 2011)

Oye amigo, un pequeño detalle con tu circuito. El ATmega8 es un microcontrolador asi que tambien necesito el programa para que realice la función en el circuito, ese circuito ya lo habia visto en la web pero en ningun lado encuentro el programa del microcontrolador.


----------

